# Anyone remember Altec Lansing ALS carbon fiber midrange's



## tx4wl (May 14, 2013)

I had a pair of ALS-6.5's (carbon fiber) from the 90's pushed by a PPI ART A404 that served me VERY well for 20+ years. The speakers unfortunately were stolen about 5 years ago  Never really got back into the game after that..Thought one day when I decide to build another id look for more and they are nowhere to be found. Maybe I am biased but these speakers were special... Question to you guys for those familiar with these speakers: *What are some comparable speakers out there?* Or better yet anyone know where some are....


----------



## JPOSEY (Nov 9, 2011)

I remember them. Occasionally see a set of comps or coaxils on Ebay.


----------

